
Apply HN: Kriegspiel - binarymax
Kriegspiel is a game of imperfect information.  It is founded on the premise that as more games become solved by machines, humanity can still have some good old fun without worrying about being obsoleted by an AI.<p>It was previously posted to HN here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7364927<p>Direct link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;krgspl.com&#x2F;
======
binarymax
Clickables:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7364927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7364927)

[http://krgspl.com/](http://krgspl.com/)

------
GauntletWizard
Sounds interesting, but an example game, game board, or ruleset should be
available before I login. I'm not going to register to figure out how to play.

~~~
binarymax
Thanks for the feedback! I admit removal of required registration is one of
the problems I am looking to solve. The security needs to be there to prevent
cheating. The email is optional so you can just makes something up for
username & password, but I do think it is too much friction for first-timers.

As per ruleset, it is displayed on the home page but I could do a better job
of organizing it and providing some samples/visuals. Seeing a sample game
after it's been played would just look like the worst game of chess you've
ever seen, so without the context it might be confusing. I could show a sample
of live play from one player's perspective.

I also started writing a strategy guide. Positional and tactical gameplay is
drastically different than regular chess.

The game has a small community of players. The next stage will be to add
tournament level play, and also consider adding variants for games other than
chess (kriegammon?)

Monetization would be through buy-in prize tournaments where a small
percentage is kept for the host.

